# Bass Anglers of North Georgia Jon Boat club membership open



## russ010

We're getting ready to start for next year, so if anybody wants to join let me know (and if you are a member and plan on fishing next year let me know). I'm working on the schedule now, so I'll try to have it posted by this weekend. We are going to probably start by the end of Jan or beginning of Feb and fish the Classic on Sept 4 so you boys can get in the woods.

Membership details - (I'll collect the money at the first tournament you fish)
$25 per person (not boat) and if you want to have someone fish with you at another event, they'll have to pay the $25 as well. This is how we did it last year, and it worked well. That person will also be able to fish other events in their own boat after paying membership.
I'm going to try to have as close to 100% payback like I did last year, but I ate a lot of fees, it just depends on how many people we have join. Payout to 1st place in the classic last year was $500.
You can join at any time during the year, but to fish the classic, you have to have fished atleast 6 of the tournaments - this is a change from last year where you only had to fish 5. Top 5 teams go to the classic.
I'd like to get a fish off between us and SWAT this year as well... we talked about doing it last year, but we're going to make it happen this year.

Tournament details - 
$20 per boat, $5 per person for big fish (not optional). 100% payback at each tourney. If we have 10 boats or less, 100% goes to first; after 11 boats we pay 2 places. (check out the website for more details)
Most tourneys are going to run from safelight - 2 or 3pm. Ending times will be judged based off of what time we start, but we try to fish atleast 7 hours at each.

Rules-  same as most places... areated livewells, coolers, etc; no stringers being the biggest.
Being on time for blast off and weigh in are the biggest - they carry heavy penalties.
Dead fish = .25lb reduction
This year you will need some sort of navigational lights on your boat... if we get everybody there and it's still dark - we're starting.
(you can read more on the website)

Anyways, just let me know on here, by email or calling me if you want any more info. I think we've got about 8-10 boats right now.

Lakes to be Fished:
Lathem
Cedar Creek (new add)
Salacoa (new add)
Lake Acworth
Carter's ReReg (will have 2 night tourneys here, 5pm-12am)
Yahoola (will have 1 night tourney here, 4pm-11pm)

Oh yea... I've got some more of the new BANG decals... if you want some they are $3.50 each. I think I've got maybe 10 left, if more are needed I can order more at anytime.

Anybody interested in Tshirts, Long Sleeve Tees or Sweatshirts with that logo on it? I've got a guy that can do it for me, I just haven't talked to him yet. I'll try to get some price details and post back later. 

Members as of 11-5-09:
1. Russ & Chris M (krusty)
2. Dale (lizard drager) & Jeff
3. Isaac & Joey
4. Alan & Jody
5. Kevin (broncoxlt) & Ben
6. Don & Russell
7. Jeff C. & David
8. Leonard (bugpac) & Brine
9. Preston (cetaws6) & Jessica
10. Chris (duffman3746)
11. Anthony (stickum) & Randy
12. Chris Henson
13. Tyler (turkeyhunter835) & Shawn

*Here is the schedule for 2010... the last 3 dates are subject to change - not sure how we are going to work these dates yet, or what 2 lakes we will fish the last 3. This is the only link you'll be able to get to the 2010 schedule on for now, I haven't worked it into the website yet.. http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com/2010schedule.html*


----------



## Broncoxlt

Can't wait. Where is Salacoa


----------



## russ010

Broncoxlt said:


> Can't wait. Where is Salacoa




haven't quite figured that one out yet as far as actual location... but I'm working on it. It's actually closed right now until March I think, so I doubt there'll be any prefishing for that one... never seen it before, but I heard its shallow with lunkers. Check out the SWAT guys pages from their results there.

Salacoa Creek Park - click for more info
388 Park drive
Ranger, GA 30734
(706) 629-3490 or (770) 773-0404

Size: 126 acres 
Fee: Daily fees based on age, number of people fishing and length of time fishing - fees are listed on that link, but that was in 2007... not sure if it's changed or not
Operation: First Saturday in March until October 1 
7am- Dark

Restrictions: 10 mph restriction 
Note: There is a daily charge for fishing for persons 17 to 64 years old, and those 12 to 17 years old pay half price. Handicapped persons, children under 12 years old and persons 65 or older may fish free of charge. Rental boats, camping, restrooms, a boat ramp, a swimming beach and picnic tables are available. Gasoline motors less than 10 hp. may be used.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Wont be able to this year...starting to fish the "Fishers of men" tourneys...the start up is feb


----------



## Bugpac

Russ I am down for a few, So it is 20.00 per boat and not per man? Plus big fish of course..


----------



## Triton Mike

Boy Salacoa is a Small lake.  Half of that 125 acres is very shallow.  It's got some deep stuff tho.  It's South of Carters a few miles.

Mike


----------



## russ010

Bugpac said:


> Russ I am down for a few, So it is 20.00 per boat and not per man? Plus big fish of course..



Right.. Memberships are $25 per person paid once per season.
Tournaments are $20 per boat, then $5 per person for big fish.

You can fish single or partners... I fished single in all but maybe 3-4 tourneys and still did well


----------



## Duffman3746

I am in. I'll try to fish as many with u guys as i can


----------



## russ010

Duffman3746 said:


> I am in. I'll try to fish as many with u guys as i can



cool - is joe fishing with you too?


----------



## MerkyWaters

Triton Mike said:


> Boy Salacoa is a Small lake.  Half of that 125 acres is very shallow.  It's got some deep stuff tho.  It's South of Carters a few miles.
> 
> Mike



I think its over half of the lake is shallow! I know the two arms are around 3 foot deep mostly with the upper portions being close to less than one foot!


----------



## MerkyWaters

That's what I am talking about! SWAT Vs. BANG!
I say we do the fish off in the fall of the year sometime before Thanksgiving holidays.
Lets hear what names we can come up with.

How about N.Ga Fall Brawl?


----------



## Duffman3746

he'll probably show for some. as long as he doesn't have to much work


----------



## Bugpac

How about getting the Coldwater club in on this Fall Brawl.. Make it a north Georgia Invitational..


----------



## Steve78

Bugpac said:


> How about getting the Coldwater club in on this Fall Brawl.. Make it a north Georgia Invitational..



Good idea Bugpac!! I'm up for that.


----------



## Bugpac

Could have a real fat pot, but each team could keep points between there members just like a club tourney...


----------



## lizard drager

*fall brawl*

the north ga. fall brawl,.......thats awsome,great idea cant wait to get started.im actualy goin huntin this weekend and not goin fishin,russ and i got drinched last sat.i am still not dried out.


----------



## lizard drager

i wonder if we could get gon to cover it like they do the jbait? thats great for all jon boaters.


----------



## russ010

North GA Fall Brawl it is! We'll work out all the details later, but I can tell ya now, it won't be $100 per boat. There will be a pot, but the idea behind this thing is more bragging rights than anything for North Ga anglers.


----------



## russ010

I've been thinking about this a lot since my last post - the original idea has been in the brew between BANG and SWAT since last season.

I'm not trying to tick anybody off or anything, but this is really a bragging rights tourney between SWAT and BANG because we only fish lakes in N. Ga. We would like to be able to fish with all of y'all more, but the places y'all fish are really a long haul for some of us - and even if it's only an hour away, the bad part is getting through Atlanta traffic to get there. And the only lake all clubs really fish is Lathem.

We're probably just going to keep this a SWAT vs. BANG tourney. Might not even be any money involved, but if it is it will probably be like a regular club tourney... Merkywaters suggested that I put my lucky gnome up for grabs, but we'll have to see about that.


----------



## Steve78

Thats fine with me, no hard feeling. Thats one thing I thought about was the only lake all 3 fish is Lathem, little lake to cram 3 clubs on in one tourney, more like not nearly enough parking.


----------



## russ010

cool - I didn't want to ruffle any feathers. But... I do want to have a few pot tourneys before we start next season, and y'all are more than welcome to fish. Not sure when we're having them though.

I know for sure I'll be there next weekend... I just passed a kidney stone about an hour ago that I've been trying to rid for 6 weeks. I was supposed to have a BAAAD procedure done Thursday, and didn't really know how well I would make it in the boat, but I was going to try. Now I know I'll be ready!

Can't wait to see y'all out there


----------



## krusty

russ010 said:


> cool - I didn't want to ruffle any feathers. But... I do want to have a few pot tourneys before we start next season, and y'all are more than welcome to fish. Not sure when we're having them though.
> 
> I know for sure I'll be there next weekend... I just passed a kidney stone about an hour ago that I've been trying to rid for 6 weeks. I was supposed to have a BAAAD procedure done Thursday, and didn't really know how well I would make it in the boat, but I was going to try. Now I know I'll be ready!
> 
> Can't wait to see y'all out there



 Holy crap - I hope you get to feeling better.  I have heard those things are bad painful.


----------



## russ010

imagine trying to push a boulder through a pin hole.... I'm feeling a little better now, but holy crap when it came out. I was not expecting it - neither was my little friend


----------



## Bugpac

russ010 said:


> cool - I didn't want to ruffle any feathers. But... I do want to have a few pot tourneys before we start next season, and y'all are more than welcome to fish. Not sure when we're having them though.
> 
> I know for sure I'll be there next weekend... I just passed a kidney stone about an hour ago that I've been trying to rid for 6 weeks. I was supposed to have a BAAAD procedure done Thursday, and didn't really know how well I would make it in the boat, but I was going to try. Now I know I'll be ready!
> 
> Can't wait to see y'all out there



Great to hear on the stone Russ, I need you 100% to make up for my 30%...   Maybe we could have a multi club tourney another time.. and just do bragging rights, I am down with it regardless..


----------



## russ010

cool... we'll definitely set something up. Might be December or January


----------



## cetaws6

can't wait to start fishing and am looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## MerkyWaters

Bugpac said:


> How about getting the Coldwater club in on this Fall Brawl.. Make it a north Georgia Invitational..



I simply do not think this would be fair being that the we only have one lake in common (Lathem). I feel like a fish off (Fall Brawl) between clubs was discussed between our two clubs and talked about it being sort of between our two trails being that our lakes reflect. 

Organizing a different event would be fine with me for a regional event. I doubt I would fish it simply between Fishing 9-10 months in a year in SWAT then deer hunting some, holidays, family time, work, and etc that it simply would not fit in my schedule. IF anyone in SWAT wants to participate I do not want to be the one to cut them off of having the opportunity.


----------



## ranger370

Russ sorry to head about the stones, I've had my share of those things. If you've never had them you can't imagine the pain.


----------



## Bugpac

MerkyWaters said:


> I simply do not think this would be fair being that the we only have one lake in common (Lathem). I feel like a fish off (Fall Brawl) between clubs was discussed between our two clubs and talked about it being sort of between our two trails being that our lakes reflect.
> 
> Organizing a different event would be fine with me for a regional event. I doubt I would fish it simply between Fishing 9-10 months in a year in SWAT then deer hunting some, holidays, family time, work, and etc that it simply would not fit in my schedule. IF anyone in SWAT wants to participate I do not want to be the one to cut them off of having the opportunity.



I agree, Maybe we can just do another one sometime for some fun..


----------



## MerkyWaters

I was sitting here thinking how about we call the fish off "Fall Crawl" being that we fish mostly electric lakes


----------



## russ010

Here is the schedule for 2010... the last 3 dates are subject to change - not sure how we are going to work these dates yet, or what 2 lakes we will fish the last 3. 
This is the only link you'll be able to get to the 2010 schedule on for now, I haven't worked it into the website yet.. http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com/2010schedule.html


----------



## Bugpac

That 6:30 blast off may hurt me, with the long drive, but i will be there for a few... Looking forward to it Russ..


----------



## russ010

that 6:30 time may change back to 7am... we'll just have to wait and see. Main reason I set it back to 6:30 was because that's when our best bite is on most of the lakes we fish


----------



## krusty

Thought I would bump this on up and send out a Happy New Year to you gents. 

Also, are we still on for the 1st tx at Lathem on January 30th?  If so I better knock the dust off those rods and start respooling some reels.


----------



## lizard drager

yes our first one will be at lathem on the 30th.lets hope the weather warms up a little.


----------



## russ010

Yep... we're getting ready to roll. I'm updating the first thread with some new names

I just want to remind people that this will not be an open tournament like we did last year... This tourney will start the season, and the points will start rolling. 

Anybody can show up to fish, but to be in the money, each person will have to pay the $25 membership fee, as well as the tourney fees ($20 per boat, $5 per person)


----------



## turkeyhunter835

cant wait for another season...and yea...I hope it does warm up!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Good luck on your 2010 season BANG.


----------



## russ010

the website has been updated a little... Hopefully using frames will make it easier on me to update the site during the year - and the start of new seasons. 

I think the regular address should redirect, but if it doesn't on your computer, then hit F5 (refresh) and see if it works right.

Otherwise, the newest home page is http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com/indexframes.html

I think most links are working, but I'm still working on the 2009 Result links... that one takes a while because I have to reformat each page...


----------



## russ010

any of you guys going to prefish lathem this weekend???

Krusty and I will be out there... Lizard Drager's gonna try and make it


----------



## cetaws6

Hope the weather is a little better next weekend!


----------



## russ010

Preston you ain't kidding about the weather for next weekend... Dang if I wanna try and fish in those kinds of winds again. That's the first time I've actually had to keep my front trolling motor on 2 just to keep us sitting in the same spot... wouldn't hurt to put more than 1 crappie in the boat either

By the way... I asked the gate keeper if he would open up a little early next weekend... he said he tries to be there by 7:30am each weekend day... He didn't show up until nearly 8:30 Saturday, but that was fine - it was already cold and windy

Everybody try to be there atleast by 7-7:15... I need to get everybody's name and cell phone numbers so that I can update throughout the year incase of any changes in schedules


----------



## russ010

I've got a few phone calls and emails about the tournament this weekend, and the forecasted snow.

We will still fish this thing rain, sleet, snow and COLD weather. The same thing happened at our first tourney last year and we hee-hawed it all week long. We aren't doing that this year. Whoever is there to fish fishes, and who doesn't - well, we'll see you at the next tournament.

I've got the points system set up so that no one can be blasted away. Missing one tournament won't put you in the rear. If you look at our season last year, the lead changed quite a few times - the big difference in our tournaments ended up being a few big fish that were weighed in. 

So don't let the weather hold you back... If the unfortunate with weather does happen, as in A LOT of snow, then we'll postpone it until the next day, but doubt that's gonna happen... so we'll see ya this Saturday.


----------



## Vance V

Joining a boat club has a lot of benefits. You can meet a lot of people who share the same interest as you. You can get lots of tips from them about boating and fishing. You can participate in a lot of fishing competitions. And you can make a lot of friends.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Vance V said:


> Joining a boat club has a lot of benefits. You can meet a lot of people who share the same interest as you. You can get lots of tips from them about boating and fishing. You can participate in a lot of fishing competitions. And you can make a lot of friends.



Hey Pal, this bunch just fishes


----------

